# Portable Generator



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

I am looking to find the smallest generator that will power my outback. I have a 3500 watt generator but is large and loud!



I am going to use it for tailgating in the fall so do not need it to run the air. 



Just enough to charge the battery and run a couple TV's.



Any recommendations?


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

I picked up a Honeywell 2000i for $498. It is a little louder than the Honda but at half the cost plus 25% more power than the Honda 2000eu it's much more value for the dollar. The Honeywell is rated at 2100 surge and 2000 running watts. We use it for the emergency power at the house more than we use it for camping. It has worked extremely well.

I got ours from electricgeneratorsdirect.com actually it looks like they have for $469 on sale...


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2. The Honeywell is fine for us. Not quite as quiet as the $1000 Honda but the difference is small, IMHO.


----------



## BigPopa (Sep 11, 2010)

I've got the Honda 2000 which I picked up to power my previous pop-up but now that we have the OB I'm still glad I have this size generator. We don't do a lot of hot weather camping but if we chose to we would only have to purchase a second Honda 2000 and daisy chain them together to get the 4000 watts needed for the A/C. This makes it a scalable option for us in that we only have to lug around the one generator most of the time and only if we need to will we have to grab the second one. Seems like the best of both worlds.
-SS


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

This same discussion came up not too long ago-
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=31692&pid=398321&st=0&#entry398321


----------



## 708 (Mar 29, 2010)

They also have the Honeywell at Walmart.com for $468.50 with free site to store shipping. We have been contemplating getting this but have not committed yet.

http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_query=honeywell+generator&ic=48_0&Find=Find&search_constraint=0

Andrea


----------



## Yukon Eric (Oct 14, 2010)

Bought a Hyundai 2000 watt inveter 3 weeks ago from Walmart. Not quite as quiet (8 db more) as a Honda or a Yamaha but 1/3 the price. It seems to work very well. Some digital TVs, computers etc won't work off of a standard generator and need an inverter style generator.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Yukon Eric said:


> Bought a Hyundai 2000 watt inveter 3 weeks ago from Walmart. Not quite as quiet (8 db more) as a Honda or a Yamaha but 1/3 the price. It seems to work very well. Some digital TVs, computers etc won't work off of a standard generator and need an inverter style generator.


Do these Honeywell and Hyundai generators have the variable throttle which controls rpm accordingly to power consumption? this feature is a great plus. It significantly saves gas.

I read the specs on Honeywell unit and it does not mention anything at all about this electronically controlled throttle. As far as I know only Honda and Yamaha have that feature.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

On the honeywell unit, the main page says "economy mode switch" my guess is thats the "eco mode" equal to the Honda ? The descrption doesnt mention it again though....


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Tangooutback said:


> Bought a Hyundai 2000 watt inveter 3 weeks ago from Walmart. Not quite as quiet (8 db more) as a Honda or a Yamaha but 1/3 the price. It seems to work very well. Some digital TVs, computers etc won't work off of a standard generator and need an inverter style generator.


Do these Honeywell and Hyundai generators have the variable throttle which controls rpm accordingly to power consumption? this feature is a great plus. It significantly saves gas.

I read the specs on Honeywell unit and it does not mention anything at all about this electronically controlled throttle. As far as I know only Honda and Yamaha have that feature.
[/quote]

Yes the Honeywell unit has the economy mode a/k/a variable throttle. We can hear the difference when we make a cup of coffee with the keurig. The Honeywell is also the inverter type which is safe for electronic and other sensitive equipment.


----------



## BigPopa (Sep 11, 2010)

I should have probably also mentioned that my good friend got a Honeywell for Father's Day and used it throughout this camping season. He's told me the fuel tank has already cracked on it requiring a replacement and the components feel rather "inexpensive". But yeah...I am biased.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

We live in south Florida...so, when we get around to getting generators...I've decided on the Honda EU2000 units. We'll be able to switch back and forth between a hot water heater or microwave with one generator...during mild weather aka WINTER









Then add the second unit during the majority of the year HOT HOT HOT!!!

I wish some of the less expensive inverter generators had the parallel connection feature.

I had hoped that the EU3000is would work...but my RV draws 28 amps at start-up on the air conditioner...and runs at 26amps... I don't want to have to turn everything off to have a/c.

I also joined a Yahoo Group dedicated to running two EU2000's in parallel. They find them actually more fuel efficient that a single EU3000... and have all kinds of extended fuel tanks, boxes, power outlets that they've made. Kinda interesting.


----------



## Yukon Eric (Oct 14, 2010)

The Hyundai has does have variable throttle.
Yukon


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Check your power numbers: most a/c units may take 25 amps to start but that load is for maybe 3 - 5 seconds to start the compressor. The running amperage is in the 16 amps range, not 26 amps.

My 2000 watt (16.6 amps) Honeywell inverter generator will start and run the a/c unit (but not anything else simultaneously). Since it cost about $400 new, including shipping, I tried it rather than sink $1000 into one Honda unit.

What I learned and did:

1. replace the starting capacitors on the roof unit with "hard start capacitors". This site has a whole thread on those--they are pretty cheap, easy to install and really do make a difference in the ability of the unit to start quickly before the genset circuit breaker trips.

2. when ready to give it a try, turn on the a/c fan. Let it get running and settle down. It, too, draws a bunch of power to start but only for a few seconds.

Of course, make sure the hot water heater is not on shore power. The microwave is ok, since it draws only smidge of power when not running. But don't plan on turning the microwave on while your 2000 watt genset is running the a/c unit. And I turn off the power converter at its circuit breaker to eliminate any effort by the TT to take shore power and made dc.

3. Now turn on the compressor at the thermostat. Hopefully your genset will be able to handle the starting load. The running load, at about 16 amps (including the fan), should be a walk in the park for a 2000 watt genset.

Good luck and let us know what you find.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

hautevue said:


> Check your power numbers: most a/c units may take 25 amps to start but that load is for maybe 3 - 5 seconds to start the compressor. The running amperage is in the 16 amps range, not 26 amps.


Yeah...that's running the converter, fridge, a/c, and water heater (OR microwave) on electric. It pulls right around 26 amps...with everything running. You could swap around to run the microwave with the a/c shut down or a/c with no microwave...everything else on gas, etc... I just don't want to have to worry that much about it. I don't know if leaving my dogs in the camper with generators running is something I'll ever feel comfortable enough to do...but If I were...I need to know that the camper's a/c won't overload anything while I'm away. The inside temp of the camper could get dangerously hot with our Samoyed's inside. Like I say...I'm not too sure I would feel comfortable doing that anyway. We do it on campground electric...but we do turn off the water heater to make sure we're not tempting fate. I'm also looking into getting an alerting system which would call my cell if the power fails or the temperature gets above/below a set point. This way we could leave our dogs...safe knowing that if something happened to the electricity...we could get back to rescue them from the heat. ( I think they'd survive the cold just fine )


----------



## ecoscape (Apr 24, 2010)

I purchased 2 Honda eu2000 generators, one being the companion. With the parallel kit I get to use the built in 30W outlet from the companion.
I purchased an extended run tank with the dual generator feed option. I have not had to use it this past summer due to a cooler than normal summer. I just run the two for about an hour or two to cool things down before bedtime in the evening.

I bought and installed a tach/hour meter on both generators. Most of the time I just run one generator, with the hour meters I ensure that I balance the number of hours run between the two generators.

I have a 2010 OB 210Rs and have run the AC quite easily with the two hooked up in parallel.

The majority of our camping is dry and we will run one generator on average every other day to recharge the batteries or to watch a movie on a rain day with the kids.

I like the ability to just run one that is easy to move around, some times I find it a pain to move two around, but it is way easier moving a 48 lb unit than a 120-150lb unit.

My 2 cents.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a Honda 3500 that was used to power our cabin, but we upgraded to a 6500 to run the well & charge the batteries when the solar isn't keeping up.

The 3500 is HEAVY but I can run everything at the same time in the OB. It stays in the bed of the truck and I have the remote start cords so we don't even have to go out to start it unless I leave the battery at home (leason learned).


----------

